# في عقيدة المسيحي، هل المسلم كافر أم مؤمن ؟



## PopShenoda (5 مايو 2011)

في عقيدة المسيحي، هل المسلم كافر أم مؤمن ؟ و لماذا ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (5 مايو 2011)

PopShenoda قال:


> في عقيدة المسيحي، هل المسلم كافر أم مؤمن ؟ و لماذا ؟


 
*لا كافر ..و لا مؤمن ..*
*بل " ضال مخدوع "..*
*و معاند.. لا يعاند الا نفسه و يطلب هلاكها بكل قوته.*​ 
*..و نحن دوما - من منطلق المحبة التي علمنا المسيح اياها - نطلب له ان تنفتح عيناه فيعاين النور.. *
*نحن - عكس ما يظن - نشفق عليه من مصير مظلم  لم يختره لنفسه لأنه لم يختر أن  يولد لوالدين مسلمين ويصير اسير اسلامه **مسيرا كالعبد بسبب خوفه من حد الردة الرهيب. *
​


----------



## antonius (5 مايو 2011)

في عقيدة المسيحي...لا يوجد شيء اسمه "مسلم"..!! 
عموماً...نحن لا نُكفّر بشراً..فذلك معناه اننا حكمنا عليه بجهنم, وهذا لا سلطة لبشر على فعله! 
و لكن إن لم تكن مؤمنا بقانون الايمان, فأنت "لست مؤمناً" ولم يستعمل المسيح او رسله كلمة "كافر" بل مؤمن وغير مؤمن..خاطئ ! انتهى!


----------



## PopShenoda (5 مايو 2011)

هذه ردود فلسفية لا يفهمها سوى رجال الفلسفة، أما أنا فبما إني لا أجيد ( إلى حد ما ) إلى اللغة العربية فأنا أعرف أن كافر معناها ( غير مؤمن ) اذا لو كان المسلم غير مؤمن بأن المسيح اله فهو في اللغة كافر، فكل إنسان مؤمن بشئ يجب أن يكون كافر بنقيضه، هل أنا مُخطئ ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (5 مايو 2011)

PopShenoda قال:


> فهو في اللغة كافر


*هذا في لغة و في ضوء مفاهيم كتابك حيث غير المؤمن هو " كافر "..و هذا  محكوم عليه مسبقا بالهلاك مهما فعل و  لا امل له في الهداية او الخلاص.. و لا امل كذلك يرجي في هدايته..
و لغة كتابك هذه ( لا اقصد العربية) لا نتكلمها نحن المسيحيون..
اما في لغة الكتاب المقدس التي نتكلمها نحن و التي لا تريد انت ان تفهمها فغير المؤمن اسمه " ضال "... حيث الامل في رجوعه قائم دوما و حتي اخر لحظة.. و حيث ابواب التوبة مفتوحة امامه علي الدوام ​*


----------



## antonius (5 مايو 2011)

وبعدين؟ غرضك من الموضوع أيه؟ عايزين نفهمك و بكل غباء تناقش ما لا تفهمه!! 
أنت خاطئ, وانا خاطئ, وكل بني آدم خاطئ, والله المتجسد مات على الصليب لنحيى! فإن امنت بهذه الحقيقة خلصت. والا فأنت ضال خاطي قليل الايمان او عديمه! 
الكفر في اللغة هو العصيان والامتناع! وعصيان الله هو الخطية..
تجنّب استعمال كلمة كافر ليس بسبب معناها الحرفي! بل بسبب معناها الاصطلاحي الاسلامي المشهور عند الناس, فلا نُريد ان تفهم جوابنا خطأ...فهمت؟


----------



## مورا مارون (5 مايو 2011)

هذا المفهوم غير موجود في المسيحية 

ولماذا ؟

لان الله محبة في المسيحية 
فلم يأتي يسوع لا ليدين الخطأة أو الغير مؤمنين
بل ليساعدهم لرؤية نور ومحبة  الآب التي تغير حياتهم 

والرب ينير لك طريقك لتعرفه 
وتنعم بدفْ نوره ​


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2011)

JesusMutedMe قال:


> http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=20&ch=30&vr=9#ver9





JesusMutedMe قال:


> لئلا اشبع *واكفر* واقول من هو الرب.او لئلا افتقر واسرق واتخذ اسم الهي باطلا
> 
> اذا هو انكر الرب فهو يكفر .. اقرأ كتابك


 
*أولا:* أرجو من الرب يسوع المسيح ألا يسمح أن يحصل لك ما سميت نفسك به.

*ثانيا:* البند الرابع من قوانين القسم ينص على:

عدم السطو على مواضيع الغير و طرح أسئلة فيها. لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.

فأنت مخالف ولكن اعطيك الفرضة لتقرأ قوانين القسم هنا لكي لا تتعرض للمخالفات في المرة القادمة.

*ثالثا:* أنت تدين نفسك بإقتباسك من سفر الأمثال لأنك اثبت كلام الإخوة المباركين على أنك *ضال و خاطئ.*

*ضال* لأن كل همك إثبات وجود كلمة كافر في الكتاب المقدس بغض النظر عن معناها في سياق الكلام.

*و خاطئ* لأنك لم تكن منصفا مع نفسك عندما أغمضت عينيك عن النص *الكامل* واقتطعت منه ما يناسب ضلالك: 

لنقرأ النص سويا مع القارئ المتابع والطالب المعرفة: 

*4*. *مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ* *في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟* *مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*
*5*. *كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ نَقِيَّةٌ. تُرْسٌ هُوَ لِلْمُحْتَمِينَ بِهِ.*
*6*.* لاَ تَزِدْ عَلَى كَلِمَاتِهِ لِئَلاَّ يُوَبِّخَكَ فَتُكَذَّبَ.*
*7*. *اِثْنَتَيْنِ سَأَلْتُ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُمَا عَنِّي قَبْلَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ:*
*8*. *أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي الْبَاطِلَ وَالْكَذِبَ. لاَ تُعْطِنِي فَقْراً وَلاَ غِنىً. أَطْعِمْنِي خُبْزَ فَرِيضَتِي*
*9*. *لِئَلاَّ أَشْبَعَ وَأَكْفُرَ وَأَقُولَ: «مَنْ هُوَ الرَّبُّ؟» أَوْ لِئَلاَّ أَفْتَقِرَ وَأَسْرِقَ وَأَتَّخِذَ اسْمَ إِلَهِي بَاطِلاً*.

هذه الأقوال هي لأجور ابن متقية من قوم مسا. 

هو إنسان مؤمن بالله ويخاف أن يحيد عن الحق لأن *حياد المؤمن عن الحق هو الكفر. *اما من لم يعرف الحق فهو غير محايد عنه ولكنه ضال وخاطئ فيما يفعل. 

*أجور* يصلي ويسأل الله (_الأية 7_) ألا يمنع عنه إثنتين من طلباته (_الأية 8_): الأولى *ان يبعد عنه غنى الباطل والكذب* والثانية* ألا يعطيه لا فقرا ولا غنى بل خبز فريضته *- أي ما يكفيه، لأن الإنسان المؤمن، لو كان ضعيفا في إيمانه، وأحب العالم ومجده الباطل، إذا *شبع *من الغنى ومجد العالم يستغني عن الله* فيكفر *، أو إيكفر إذا *أَفْتَقرَ وَسْرِقَ وَأَتَّخذَ اسْمَ إِلَهِه بَاطِلاً*. (*الأية 9*) 

إذاً كلمة "*الكفر*" التي اتيت بها لم تخدم هدفك مع المنورين بنور الرب.
أنت دست على الحق في الكلام

*رابعا واخيرا:* احب ان الفت نظرك الى الكلام في الآية 4 التي تتكلم عن الله كآب وإبن، واكرره للفائدة لعل وعسى تفتحون قلوبكم للحق وتعرفون الإله الحقيقي فيكون لكم معه حياة ابدية:

*4*. *مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ* *في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟* *مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2011)

++ كلمة كافر لها وقع مرعب فى النفس الإسلامية ، لأنها تعنى الشخص المطلوب قتله

++ أما فى المسيحية ، فإنها تعنى الشخص الذى لم يؤمن بعد ، الشخص الذى ربنا يحبه ويريده أن يؤمن لكى يخلص ، هو الإبن الضال الذى ننظر رجوعه

++ فالمسيحية لا تنظر للكافر على أساس أنه عدو ، بل إنه أخ ضلَّ الطريق ، أو مريض ، ومطلوب مساعدته

++++ هذا فيما يخص الفرصة المتاحة أثناء الحياة على الأرض

++ أما بعد الموت ، فقد ضاعت الفرصة على الذى لم يؤمن بالإله الحقيقى ، ولا دخول له لملكوت السموات

+++ فنحن نجاهد فى مساعدة الكافر ، وليس قتله

وهذا هو الفرق بين مشاعرنا ومشاعر الآخرين ، نحو هذه الكلمة


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 مايو 2011)

بس يقول الكتاب :
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 16
يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ بِالأَعْمَالِ يُنْكِرُونَهُ، إِذْ هُمْ رَجِسُونَ غَيْرُ طَائِعِينَ، وَمِنْ جِهَةِ كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ مَرْفُوضُونَ.

هنا لم يقل انه الذي ينكر الله يكون كافر!!
لا بل مرفوض ورجسون وغير طائعين
--
وايضا قال المسيح
وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، يُنْكَرُ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ.
هنا ايضا لم يقل الذي ينكرني يكون كافر 
لا بل يُنكر قدام ملائكه الله
-----------
وايضا :
رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 22
مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ

هنا لم يقل كافر بل كاذب
----------
وعلي العلم الايه التي انت اتيت بها وهي 
امثال 30 - 9
بالعبريه تعني ينكر ليس كافر كما ترجمتها اللغات الانجليزيه مثل kjv


פן אשׂבע וכחשׁתי ואמרתי מי יהוה ופן־אורשׁ וגנבתי ותפשׂתי שׁם אלהי׃
ترجمتואמרתי الي deny يعني ينكر.

.....
رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 4
الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.

علي العلم ان كلمه [ كافر - يكفر ] ومثلها لا ذكر لها في العهد الجديد علي الاطلاق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2011)

وحتى لو قلنا كافر

فلا مشكلة ، لأنه - فى هذه الحالة - لن يتحول فى نظرنا إلى عدو مطلوب محاربته والقضاء عليه 

بل سيكون فى نظرنا مجرد أخ فى البشرية ،مات المسيح عنه مثلما مات عنى ، وربنا يحبه كما يحبنى ، ويريد خلاصه مثلما يريد خلاصى

فإن قلنا كافر أم غير مؤمن ، فالنتيجة - بالنسبة لنا - لا تختلف

الإختلاف موجود عند الذين يطالبون بالحرب والقتل للكافر ، أو غير المؤمن ، على حد سواء

فتغيير شكل الكلمة لن يغير نوع النظرة والمعاملة 

لذلك ، فإننا نهتم بالمضمون وليس بالشكل فقط ، فتغيير شكل الكلمة لن يغير معناها ، ولن يغير مواقفنا ومواقفهم تجاه من يتسمى بهذه أو تلك

ففى الحالتين ، هم يطلبون قتله ، ونحن نطلب توبته وخلاصه


----------



## Rosetta (6 مايو 2011)

*المسلم في العقيدة المسيحية لا كافر ولا مؤمن فالمسيحية لا تكفر أحدا بل تقول عن غير المؤمنين بغير المؤمنين و الضالين عن النعمة فالمسلم هو مخدوع و مضحوك عليه وضل عن الطريق الحقيقي الذي يؤدي إلى خلاصه ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2011)

*المسيحى الحقيقى يعرف انه ليس من حقه ان يكفر احد 
لان المسيحى الذى يعرف كتابه المقدس يعرف ان الكتاب يقول ان الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله 
اى ان الجميع خطاة ,كلنا خطاة فى الاصل سواء ولدنا مسيحين او مسلمين او هندوس كلنا نحتاج لخلاص المسيح 
من يعرف هذا وعاش هذا الكلام يعرف جيدا ان الخلاص ليس منه انما هو عطية مجانية له من الله ولذلك يعرف انه متساوى تماما مع باقى البشر وليس افضل منهم ليقف على برج عالى ويكفرهم 

انما بالعكس يشعر بالتواضع لانه يشعر انه غير مستحق لغفران الله المجانى ,ويشعر بالضيق والحزن على من لازالوا بعيدين عن المسيح ,لا ان يقف وينظر لهم بأحتقار ويكفرهم لانهم ليسوا مسيحيين مثله  
*


----------

